# Despicable Me (2010)



## illmatic (Jun 18, 2010)

Synopsis:
In a happy suburban neighborhood surrounded by white picket fences with flowering rose bushes, sits a black house with a dead lawn. Unbeknownst to the neighbors, hidden beneath this home is a vast secret hideout. Surrounded by a small army of minions, we discover Gru (voiced by Steve Carell), planning the biggest heist in the history of the world. He is going to steal the moon (Yes, the moon!) in Universal’s new 3-D CGI feature, Despicable Me. Gru delights in all things wicked. Armed with his arsenal of shrink rays, freeze rays, and battle-ready vehicles for land and air, he vanquishes all who stand in his way. Until the day he encounters the immense will of three little orphaned girls who look at him and see something that no one else has ever seen: a potential Dad. The world’s greatest villain has just met his greatest challenge: three little girls named Margo, Edith and Agnes.

Starring:  	 Steve Carell, Jason Segel, Kristen Wiig, Will Arnett, Danny McBride, Russell Brand
Directed by: 	Chris Renaud, Pierre Coffin


----------



## Feathers! (Jun 18, 2010)

This movie looks so good, the cute characters and all their antics, this should be an instant classic.



*Spoiler*: _This is my favorite trailer from that film:_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tikthjwNUBw&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

All those children look so cute!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks good, might skip it though. Saving up my money for Inception.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 19, 2010)

Interested in who Jason Segel, Russel Brand, and Danny McBride are voicing.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 19, 2010)

Two things I'm a completely sucker for include people being tossed into the role of caretaker and seeing things from a villain's prospective. Adorable minions and a fluffy unicorn helps. A movie I'm certainly interested in. :3


----------



## Brian (Jun 19, 2010)

The trailer looks awesome, love those minions, I'm definitely watching this.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm, all over this like a bum on a baloney sammich when it comes out.  Can't wait.

And I'm really glad that I'm not the only one geeking out about the whole "IT"S SO FLUFFY," scene.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2010)

This looks awesome ina deliciously chessy kind of way. definitly seeing it.


----------



## Extasee (Jun 19, 2010)

I like the youngest one best, she's adorable. "IT'S SO FLUFFY!"


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 20, 2010)

Ahhh this movie looks so cute, especially since I've seen it advertised twice in theaters. My mum loves these movies, so I'll probably get to see it


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like a fun movie. I'll probably see this one online though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2010)

the little girl sold me.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 21, 2010)

I actually want to see this movie, it looks promising, I'll probably go see Despicable Me if I have the time.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 23, 2010)

not sure if I want to see this. But it does have a catchy theme song.

[YOUTUBE]axbUCR1nKRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2010)

It looks so cute. I want to watch it.


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 25, 2010)

For some reason the little girl reminds of Boo from Monsters Inc.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 25, 2010)

It looks interesting. I'm not positive if I'll see it or not though.



Disko said:


> For some reason the little girl reminds of Boo from Monsters Inc.



Me too.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 4, 2010)

Its at 

*100 %*:WOW


----------



## Bleach (Jul 4, 2010)

Feathers! said:


> This movie looks so good, the cute characters and all their antics, this should be an instant classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so fluffly 

Movie looks funny haha


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the first I'm hearing of this movie. It looks quite good. Might consider seeing it in theaters.


IT'S SO FLUFFY


----------



## Brian (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm so glad I neglected spending money on The Last Airbender so I can go see Despicable Me


----------



## Blackfish (Jul 4, 2010)

To be honest the trailer gave me the impression of trying too hard to be funny... but then I saw Steve Carell, Jason Segel, Kristen Wiig and Will Arnett in the cast list, so I'll probably be watching this.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 6, 2010)

got an 89% so I guess it's worth the money and time. Will be giving this a delighted watch 

scratch that 90%


----------



## illmatic (Jul 8, 2010)

Its Out Tomorrow!


----------



## ez (Jul 8, 2010)

looks like it's worth a download.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2010)

The most hip-hop animated film since "BeBe's Kids"


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 8, 2010)

Im going to go on record to make a prediction about that preview scene where gru 1-shot's the shark with his backhand as being : the other super-villian kidnap'd his kids, and now he's on a parental warpath(prob towards the end of the show)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Its Out Tomorrow!



I'll be seeing it on Sunday



Wolfarus said:


> Im going to go on record to make a prediction about that preview scene where gru 1-shot's the shark with his backhand as being : the other super-villian kidnap'd his kids, and now he's on a parental warpath(prob towards the end of the show)



Probably, as it seems the most likely reason for him going into Warpath mode.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't been a fan of Steve Carrell lately, but this actually might be his best work


----------



## Brian (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome movie 

Gru is an asshole and those little minions are probably some of the best characters I've seen in a while. The design of the characters, humor and animation is top quality. Probably one of the best movies I've seen this year besides Toy Story 3.


----------



## AskadX (Jul 9, 2010)

IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!  XDDDD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 9, 2010)

A fart gun? Honestly?

//HbS


----------



## Rannic (Jul 11, 2010)

IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!!!!

My Favorite movie next to Toy Story 3


----------



## Charu (Jul 11, 2010)

Brian said:


> I'm so glad I neglected spending money on The Last Airbender so I can go see Despicable Me



Oh my goodness I regret not doing this. Because I did have a choice.

Haven't seen it yet, I mate later. I'm looking forward to seeing his horrible mom x)


----------



## illmatic (Jul 11, 2010)

$60M opening weekend


----------



## Vanity (Jul 15, 2010)

This movie was great. Pretty original, focusing on a villain. Good concept and teaches a lesson too.

I remember when I was little I tried to win a unicorn like that at a carnival.  They had white ones with pink hair like that and also white ones with blue hair.

It was like impossible to win so I had to give up.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

One of the best movies I saw this year so far to be honest.  It was charming, witty, and all-in-all it didn't seem to be pushing me for humor.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2010)

By the way, did the lady who ran the orphanage remind anyone else of Umbridge from Harry Potter? lol.

That was the first impression that both my sister and I thought of her when we saw her. She looks a lot like her. Her personality at times was also quite like Umbridge.....not quite as mean as Umbridge....but close enough.

I am curious about what it was that Gru said to her in Spanish. It would be funny if he had called her a toad....since that's what Umbridge was always described as looking like.

I do not know Spanish but wish I knew what he said to her.

Does anyone here know Spanish?


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 17, 2010)

I love this movie. Something fresh and new! (though the cliched storyline is there, but told with a VERY different 'protagonist')  Share of laughs and teary moments as well.  Very nice. 

p/s: I can never resist a small girl like Agnes. The cuteness was overwhelming! pek pek


----------



## Din (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I would have liked it better if the girls were somehow his biological daughters (long lost, or from a double life, I don't know), I would have been more interested in seeing how they dealt with having a father like that. And maybe Gru would have a better reason to start going soft on them.

But no, instead I had to sit through an hour of "Look at me! I'm an adorable orphan who has a mean caretaker who threatens to put us in boxes - _boxes!_ - if we don't sell enough cookies! But that's ok because we pray to God every night and we're adorable orphans! Did I mention I'm an adorable orphan? Please aww at me every time I open my cute little sugar-y mouth!"
I mean, _ohmygod _they were just such flat characters. I couldn't find myself caring about them at all. It was just worse because every person in the theater just made collective AWWWWWs whenever any one of them said ANYTHING. And whenever Gru said something like "NO unicorns are not cute at all and I will not kiss you goodnight" the audience would be like "BOOO GRU, YOU ARE SO MEAN" ...yeah, uh NEWSFLASH he is a fucking VILLAN. Of course until he starts getting mushy for no reason other than that they're there and keep going "I'm an adorable orphan! Please love me!" AWWWW. 

So final thoughts:
Gru pre-orphans = awesome
minions = awesome 
Vector = hey didn't I see you in Lady Gaga's new video?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> By the way, did the lady who ran the orphanage remind anyone else of Umbridge from Harry Potter? lol.
> 
> That was the first impression that both my sister and I thought of her when we saw her. She looks a lot like her. Her personality at times was also quite like Umbridge.....not quite as mean as Umbridge....but close enough.
> 
> ...



He called her a something Burro (I honestly didn't catch the first word) Burro though means Donkey (or if you prefer it's literal name Mule or Ass) in spanish


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> I think I would have liked it better if the girls were somehow his biological daughters (long lost, or from a double life, I don't know), I would have been more interested in seeing how they dealt with having a father like that. And maybe Gru would have a better reason to start going soft on them.
> 
> But no, instead I had to sit through an hour of "Look at me! I'm an adorable orphan who has a mean caretaker who threatens to put us in boxes - _boxes!_ - if we don't sell enough cookies! But that's ok because we pray to God every night and we're adorable orphans! Did I mention I'm an adorable orphan? Please aww at me every time I open my cute little sugar-y mouth!"
> I mean, _ohmygod _they were just such flat characters. I couldn't find myself caring about them at all. *It was just worse because every person in the theater just made collective AWWWWWs whenever any one of them said ANYTHING. And whenever Gru said something like "NO unicorns are not cute at all and I will not kiss you goodnight" the audience would be like "BOOO GRU, YOU ARE SO MEAN" ...yeah, uh NEWSFLASH he is a fucking VILLAN.* Of course until he starts getting mushy for no reason other than that they're there and keep going "I'm an adorable orphan! Please love me!" AWWWW.
> ...



Well I'm glad that I wasn't in a theatre full of people reacting like that. :S Especially about the villain....because yeah....he's a villain.

I don't think he started to change his mind about the kids all of a sudden for no reason though. o_O It changed around the time he won that unicorn for that girl....which happened because the guy who ran that stand was being cheap and like another villain since there was no way you could actually win that unicorn if the ball hits it and it still doesn't knock the thing down. And Gru likes to own other villains you know....so he decided to blast the thing down himself. Then the kids praised him for it and well, he then thought hanging out with them was fun. Understandable really.

And it is very reasonable to think that a villain could learn to care about someone else if they are constantly around them and stuff like that. I don't think most people who are mean are totally heartless and unable to ever care about anyone in their entire lives.

So I don't see how it seemed unbelievable to you really.



Emperor Joker said:


> He called her a something Burro (I honestly didn't catch the first word) Burro though means Donkey (or if you prefer it's literal name Mule or Ass) in spanish



Okay, thanks for the info. XD

I have heard the word Burro used for donkeys before. It's just that since I didn't understand the sentence I didn't pick out one word in it or anything.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

I liked the minions.

That's basically it.


----------



## Din (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I'm glad that I wasn't in a theatre full of people reacting like that. :S Especially about the villain....because yeah....he's a villain.
> 
> I don't think he started to change his mind about the kids all of a sudden for no reason though. o_O It changed around the time he won that unicorn for that girl....which happened because the guy who ran that stand was being cheap and like another villain since there was no way you could actually win that unicorn if the ball hits it and it still doesn't knock the thing down. And Gru likes to own other villains you know....so he decided to blast the thing down himself. Then the kids praised him for it and well, he then thought hanging out with them was fun. Understandable really.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm just really disappointed that the kids weren't given more of a personality. Saw the movie this afternoon and all I can remember about them is that they do dance class and the little one likes unicorns a lot. I can't even remember their names. 

I dunno, just watching the previews, I thought that they were supposed to look like stereotypical little orphan Annie's, but then in the movie have a surprising reveal of being, I dunno, a subverted case. Being pranksters, or secretly evil, or something besides the way they were presented in commercials. But instead, I felt like I was watching one of those Sarah Mclaughlin dying dogs commercials. 
:33 <Miss Caretaker, we sold a whoooole hundred boxes of cookies!)
 <_Only_ one hundred? PAH. You have to sell at least A MILLION if you don't want to be put inside of..._a box_ for a whole weekend. GAWD no one is _ever_ going to adopt you because you don't _sell enough cookies_ and I'm just here to be unnecessarily bitchy to you trio of woobies!)
*Sarah Mclaughlin* <_in the aaaaarms of an aaaaangellll_)
 <Dear God, we just want a nice famiwy to wuv us forevurr)

They even pointed out the whole Little Orphan Annie thing, but they still just felt so _flat _to me. I really think they could have expanded on them a little more, but hey, by the looks of things it's just me with that problem, so I'm just being a scrooge. 

It felt like watching Hancock again. First half-hour: OH MY GOD THIS IS AMAZING  Rest of the movie: 

I did like Gru and the minions a lot though. Especially the two that randomly made out upon the rocket blasting off. Made me go WTF


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Brian (Jul 20, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> I couldn't find myself caring about them at all. It was just worse because every person in the theater just made collective AWWWWWs whenever any one of them said ANYTHING. And whenever Gru said something like "NO unicorns are not cute at all and I will not kiss you goodnight" the audience would be like "BOOO GRU, YOU ARE SO MEAN" ...yeah, uh NEWSFLASH he is a fucking VILLAN. Of course until he starts getting mushy for no reason other than that they're there and keep going "I'm an adorable orphan! Please love me!" AWWWW.



Agreed, I would better it if we saw more of the villain or his father rather than those annoying girls. 

And when I was in the theater's these annoying girls behinds me did the same thing, everytime those orphans said something, especially the youngest one, they would go "awwwwwwwww".


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

^ Well perhaps it would have been more like that if it wasn't meant to appeal as much to kids.


----------



## Brian (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I don't mind the youngest one, Agnes, its just the older two, when you compare them to the rest of the cast, wasn't as exciting to see. Plus I was expecting to see more of Vector's father.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

Brian said:


> Well I don't mind the youngest one, Agnes, its just the older two, when you compare them to the rest of the cast, wasn't as exciting to see. *Plus I was expecting to see more of Vector's father.*



Yeah I guess it was a bit weird how that wasn't fleshed out a bit more. I mean after we found out he was his dad....then we didn't really see him again did we? It was kind of weird.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 20, 2010)

Gru is now my new favourite evil super villain. I wish I could have my own army of yellow minions with glasses. As soon as I get the chance, I shall be purchasing some cuddly minions dolls, maybe a few dozen or so.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 21, 2010)

character development was kind of weak in this cartoon, wasn't it? i was a little disappointed that i was more amused by the "it's so fluffy" parts of the trailer than the movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Average animated film. Nothing special, it will be forgotten.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah I was kind of disspointed too. The commercials made it look really interesting, but in the end the movie turned out to be good, but forgetable.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:
			
		

> Average animated film. Nothing special, it will be forgotten.


I thought it was better than some of the recent animated films. The only other film that I have enjoyed recently is Up.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

keiiya said:


> I thought it was better than some of the recent animated films. The only other film that I have enjoyed recently is Up.



How to Train Your Dragon and Toy Story 3 were superior.


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Jul 21, 2010)

It has the most epic quote.

*ITS SO FLUFFEH*


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

I think there should have been a dinner table scene where one of the girls voices her opinion, and Gru raises his hand and they all flinch, and then the movie moves on from there, only in the next scene, agnes has a black eye.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:
			
		

> How to Train Your Dragon and Toy Story 3 were superior.


Not in my opinion. I didn't really like Toy Story 3 that much. To me it was just more of the same, which kind of gets boring for me. And, How to Train Your Dragon was meh. Neither really surprised me. If I was a kid I might have enjoyed them more, maybe.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

Animated films are all great while you watch them. They can be funny or sad, and heart wrenching and hilarious. But afterwards, they all just blend into each other.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I think there should have been a dinner table scene where one of the girls voices her opinion, and Gru raises his hand and they all flinch, and then the movie moves on from there, only in the next scene, agnes has a black eye.



lulz how dreadful. how despicable


----------



## illmatic (Nov 6, 2010)

'Despicable Me' Crosses $500 Million Mark Worldwide


----------

